
Bitbucket is down - dutchbrit
http://status.bitbucket.org/?
======
ThatGeoGuy
Isn't the whole point of utilizing Git as a decentralized SCM so that we don't
have to rely on Bitbucket / Github / whoever to have 100% uptime? Sure, I get
that you may be utilizing wikis, issues, or some other in-website feature, but
for the most part can you not just use Git locally? I'm seeing a couple of
issues here that suggest that it being down for more than an hour or two is
ruining their work day, or give off the general notion that Bitbucket being
down for an hour is seriously disrupting.

I get that maybe you need to clone a repo and you're put off from that for the
time being. But for the vast majority, you can still write code, commit code,
and use all of Git's great features without needing to be tethered to
Bitbucket. Maybe only the negative posters are commenting on this, and the
majority of users are going about their day despite this, but I think minor
hiccups for a couple hours shouldn't be the worst fate imaginable. I
sympathize with their dev / ops team right now, as the issue appears fairly
significant (significant enough to take down SSH, HTTPS, the website, and
downloads).

~~~
reynoldsbd
I would argue that having a centralized system is important for a lot of
collaborative applications. Without it, you're basically pushing/pulling code
ad-hoc with team members, which may or may not even be technically feasible
because of network topology, disparate locations, time zones, etc...

So yeah, you get Git, but you're missing a lot of what comprises a modern
workflow

------
cgcardona
It's been down multiple times over the last month or so.

The following services are showing "Major Outage"

* Website

* SSH

* Git via HTTPS

* Mercurial via HTTPS

* Source downloads

I'm imagining their devops team isn't having a great time right now.

More info on their status page:
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

~~~
kazazes
On the flip side, whatever the point of failure is, it's probably pretty high
up in their stack.

------
beat
Over an hour, and it's still down. Not cool.

------
beat
Hope it's back up soon... I'm in the middle of work here!

------
musgravepeter
Thanks for the heads up!

------
martinald
Lot of issues with bitbucket recently.

------
asadlionpk
Recently moved to Github. Bitbucket seems to be losing the game.

~~~
itake
Bitbucket has always been behind and they have had sooo many issues in the
last 10 days. ugh.

------
snarkyturtle
...still down...

------
ocfx
Wow Netflix, Bitbucket, AND Twitter today, wtf is going on

